# Building a Walk-in Humidor



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Am building an 8 x 10 walk-in humidor and am worried what effects upon the cigars if I dont use Spanish cedar....just drywall???? Or, is there any other wood that can be used that is fairly inexpensive that its odor wont permeate and destroy the cigars? 
Thanks for your information and help...


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Will normal drywall take the constant humidity? You might check into the stuff they use in bathrooms.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You don't need to build the whole thing out with cedar, how many B&Ms have walk ins that are all cedar? I think drywall whole hold up fine its not like you are straying them with water. But cedar shelves would be awesome.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip...good idea! I really never thought of the cedar shelves...
Keep the suggestions coming!
Thanks a million, again!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

I know that they use greenboard in the shower/bathroom area for to impede water regarding leaks, sprays, etc. Need to check this out!
Thanks a million...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

All you need is cedar to line the inside.I've seen threads where the brothers used Mahogeny,it's suppose to work almost as good as cedar and a hell'va lot cheaper.I used regular cedar to line my fridgador,humidity holds good and cigars taste fine!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Chcuk

With mold issues being what they are, I would consider using the proper materials. What are proper materals? cedar or a materal that will not harbor bacteria. I was at Home Depot the other day and saw cedar chipboard for linning closets. That might work but DO NOT PUT YOUR UNWRAPPED CIGARS ON IT. Use as much Spanish cedar as you can. If you google seach, you can find many companies on the east coast with spanish cedar.

The other thing to consider is the window(s) and door(s) and making the room as air tight as poss.

If I remember right you have one or two china cabinets full of cigars. I would consider a few wine cabinets and turn the room into a smoking room, tv room, computer room, etc....

anyways, good luck and keep up posted


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Get the purple sheetrock. In addition to being water resistant, it's also supposed to be mold resistant. The Spanish cedar/mahogany provides some natural protection against mold and beetles and also helps by absorbing moisture so your humidor will maintain a more consistent humidity.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I would think whatever you'd normally use in a bathroom OR an exterior grade latex paint would work to resist the mold/humidity, no? I'm assuming you wouldn't have left the sheetrock unpainted...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm going to second what a lot of people here are saying. Spanish Cedar is the way to go.

Also check out this link... it might give you some inspiration

http://propellerhat.us/robs_humidor.htm


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I'm going to second what a lot of people here are saying. Spanish Cedar is the way to go.
> 
> Also check out this link... it might give you some inspiration
> 
> http://propellerhat.us/robs_humidor.htm


Don't let Frank see that humi, all those VSG's might give him a heart attack!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

To be perfectally honest.........If you could find spanish cedar sheets to line the walls and just use metal/painted shelves as storage you'd be good to go. Its common misconception that the shelves and walls both need to be spanish cedar....not true. All that really is, is overkill. Make sure you use drywall that is moisture/bacteria resistant and paint it with a latex paint that protects again moister/bacteria damage also. KILZ is a good example of a moisture/bacteria barrier. After you paint the drywall, be sure to let the room sit and air out before installing and cedar siding. After the smell has been cleared out, put up your siding and shelves, and you're good to go!


So lets recap.....cedar lined walls, correct dry wall, and you're good to go!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> To be perfectally honest.........If you could find spanish cedar sheets to line the walls and just use metal/painted shelves as storage you'd be good to go. Its common misconception that the shelves and walls both need to be spanish cedar....not true. All that really is, is overkill. Make sure you use drywall that is moisture/bacteria resistant and paint it with a latex paint that protects again moister/bacteria damage also. KILZ is a good example of a moisture/bacteria barrier. After you paint the drywall, be sure to let the room sit and air out before installing and cedar siding. After the smell has been cleared out, put up your siding and shelves, and you're good to go!
> 
> So lets recap.....cedar lined walls, correct dry wall, and you're good to go!


I think dHUTCH is right. In fact, I would say that since the cigars are likely to be sitting in their cedar boxes, no cedar is really necessary in the walk-in at all. It is a nice to have, not a must have.


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

I have a 10 x 12 walk and I ran plastic over the sheetrock, then put up a mahagony finsished 4x8 panels. I bought 12" spanish cedar from a cabinet shop for the shelving and it has worked great for the last 8 months. It will hold 70% all day and all night with the door being opened every five minutes all day.... You can see pics at www.comanchepeakcigarcompany.com


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow...what a great email...never thought of turning it into a smoking room with a tv, etc. How would I get rid of the smoke from cigars if I am sitting an enjoying a nifty smoke?....
Right now, I am so excited by this prospect because I am always outside, sometimes freezing, though not that cold here in Tampa, and wanting to watch a tv program. I find myself pushing my nose up against the sliding glass entry door to view a football game or whatever while smoking a cigar and that stinks. 
GREAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTT IDEAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Will have to take pics and let you know how it turns out...send an email and I will forward them to you as soon as it is done. Mine is [email protected]
BEST,


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Great suggestion...I just returned from my friends store and he had the same problem when he rented space, so he bought this particular paint which is mold proof, moisture proof, and comes with all the necessary goodies including KY Jelly...so, you are right on with the pros and other officianados in your thinking....THanks a million...will do!
Best


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Am building an 8 x 10 walk-in humidor and am worried what effects upon the cigars if I dont use Spanish cedar....just drywall???? Or, is there any other wood that can be used that is fairly inexpensive that its odor wont permeate and destroy the cigars?
> Thanks for your information and help...


Here is one on-line source for Spanish cedar.

http://www.internetlumber.com/lumber-products/Humidor-Lining-4-sqft

Mark


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

How about 4 x 8 sheets of Spanish Cedar Veneer???

Cedar, Spanish Veneer

Spanish Cedar is a copper red color, similar to Honduras mahogany. It is most often used for humidors as it has an aroma that keeps bugs away from the tobacco.
Source: Mexico and most of South America

http://www.oakwoodveneer.com/veneer/cedar-spanish.html


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

roscoe said:


> How about 4 x 8 sheets of Spanish Cedar Veneer???
> 
> Cedar, Spanish Veneer
> 
> ...


The veneer is only 22 mil thick. I don't that is thick enough to hold the moisture.

If it was me. I would put up a moisture barrier and use 1/4" thick walls. Change the door to a slider and tile the floor. The selves could go either way, wire or cedar.

Put in a leather chair and flat screen TV. Add an end table humidor for your fav single sticks.

TAA DAA​


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions...it is my plan to tile it because I have some nifty leftover tiles from our latest bathroom redo...I plan on doing just about everything you said. Will send pics to this site when it is finished. Am excited as hell about doing this...even looked at a new chair today at "Sam's" to set my butt in while watching tv, smoking my fav's, and maybe sipping a "dirty mother"....life is great right now, but it could be better when that happens...Part of the fun is in the planning and talking to guys like you and asking for suggestions, etc. It is all part of the "hobby"!
Best


----------



## ace43 (Aug 25, 2007)

I humidified a walk-in closet ten years ago, and it's still going strong with no ill effects, no drywall problems, cigars fine. The cigars are either in humidors or boxes, lots of boxes. The humidity in my area can get to 80% in the summer. The drywall handles it fine.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for that...it is good to know about the drywall. I suspect if I put greenboard there, it should work out fine. Also, I do have lots of humidor boxes and I plan on using them to store cigars like you have done. Good suggestion and idea!
Thanks again!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I've considered doing this myself. However, I have always heard you don't want to smoke in a humidor. For that reason, the design I am considering has humidor and wine cellar as separate enclosed spaces off the smoking den.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

On mine I used the following method:
Greenboard, 6 mil visquene, 1/2" mahogany plywood (wood core). 

If you do this properly, I would suggest not smoking inside the humidor unless you: 
1) Have an industrial type air cleaner
2)Just like the way everything tastes like ash

A personal humidor is a lot different than one in a shop. You don't have the traffic or the air changes to the air has to be moved mechanically to keep from stagnating. If you smoke in there, you will not get the smoke out, just keep moving it around.

Here's a way to try it. Get in your car, put the fan control on re-circulate, light and smoke cigar. Now when done, shut car off with windows still up, exit and return in the am. If that is the smell you prefer, by all means, smoke in your humi.

Kilz is a primer, not a sealer. If you choose to go with just drywall, there is no problem with that. Just air out the room before adding cigars. I'd reccomend using an exterior paint with a fungicide additive, the tile floors are perfect, just make sure to apply the visquene (plastic) before the drywall. As most cigars come in boxes made with cedar, you can use anything you like for shelving, it is up to you and you can always change it later.

Good luck, it's not as hard or expensive as you'd think if you do everythng yourself.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

1.	Do not use Spanish Cedar except the shelving. Unless you want all your cigars to taste like cedar.

2.	If you choose to line your walls use Honduran Mahogany. It is a sister to Spanish cedar with all the same properties without the aroma.


3.	No matter whether you line the walls with wood or green rock always put a vapor barrier (plastic sheeting) behind it.

4.	If you chose to us sheetrock to line your humi, you will need to seal it with a vaporless waterproof sealer.

5. My personal opinion NEVER smoke in your humi.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the great information...didnt know that about the plastic sheeting as a vapor barrier. Regarding smoking there....what if I exhaust the room with and an exhaust fan? I liked the analogy about the car...and, I do smoke in my truck, however, I exhaust the smoke out the window by leaving it open about a 1/3 when driving and smoking. Also, have an air ionizer in the truck, as well. For the most part, it works out pretty well and the smell is usually gone fairly quickly. My plan was to use an exhaust fan, a fairly large ionizer and go from there...any suggestions regarding doing that. I do want to smoke in there, but, I dont want to ruin my smokes either. 
Appreciate your response...
Best


emeraldsmoke said:


> 1.	Do not use Spanish Cedar except the shelving. Unless you want all your cigars to taste like cedar.
> 
> 2.	If you choose to line your walls use Honduran Mahogany. It is a sister to Spanish cedar with all the same properties without the aroma.
> 
> ...


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

An exhaust fan will take the humidity out of the room. Better not to smoke at all in the humidor.

Roscoe


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Roscoe, Roscoe, Roscoe....there has to be a better solution than a "NO" to the smoking. That is partly why the room is being built. I wouldnt run the exhaust fan all the time, just to clear out the smoke........! HELP>>>>>>>>


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

*Smoking in a walk-in humidor*

If you have been following, I am building a walk-in humidor, 8 x 12, and have had lots of good suggestions, which I am adopting regarding the construction. However, the one negative is NOT TO SMOKE in the humidor. Even if I use an exhaust fan because the stale smoke will ruin the cigars. Yes, I have smoked in the house and I know what it is like to "air" out the computer room...but, there has to be a better answer than not to smoke in the walk-in humidor. That is part of the pleasure of having one of these...
any ideas...suggestions....recommendations.....or ??????
Best


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Why does the whole room have to be the humidor? Can't you convert the closet in that room into the humidor and than the room can be your smoke room. Or if the closet isn't big enough build out the humidor, take 4 feet from the room for the humi and than you have an 8 x 4 foot humidor and a 8 x 8 foot smoking room! May take a little longer and a little more money but would solve the problem and be bada$$!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

There are a couple of things I might think to do so that you could smoke in the room. I'll list them off as I think aloud. You might try installing plastic on a spring loaded roller at the top of the shelf area along a row (analogous to rolled up window shades) and pull down said plastic to seal the cigars from the smoke and humidity drop when venting the room during a smoke. A smoke eater might also work better than venting the room altogether.

A more expensive option is to install clear plexi boxes with hinged doors and adequate seals and humidify that space. Sorta detracts from the point of having a walk-in humidor, but it works along the same lines of keeping your cigars separate from the smoke.

Another idea that they will use in warehouses and the like to keep air masses separate is a strong jet of air, though I think the noise would probably keep you out of the room all together!

My last thought (and maybe most practical) would be to drywall a partition in the room for smoking and one for storing with a door in between. It takes some space away from storage of the cigars and is less flexible, but I would imagine a chair and TV would also take the same space away regardless of the partition.

Hope at least one of these suggestions helps you out.

EDIT: Frank beat me to my last suggestion!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

There is no better/other/alternative/magical/clever/mystical/unknown/etc answer. It'd be nice if there were.

Don't smoke in the humidor. Over time the smoke will taint your cigars, shelves, boxes, and anything else you have in there. Venting the room will affect the environment, which kind of defeats the purpose of having the humidor.

As Frank said, make the humidor a separate area with a nice looking door between your humidor and smoking room.


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Tx_tuff: You beat me to it. He can make half the room (or less) a humidor and the rest to enjoy his stash. You may want to contact http://www.smokeeaters.org/ for expert advice on handling the smoke. Very helpful and professional.

If you just use the exhaust you will pull heat or ac out of the room. While doing this you will need to bring fresh air in so your room will become outside ambient temp every time you hit the switch.

At our club we built a humidor locker room with 190 lockers. It's the only place in the club you cannot smoke.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Frank has a point, set it up like a B$M store...

Wall off a section for your humi and smoke in the rest. That way you aren't getting all the contamination.

If you want to be able to watch over your hoard as you smoke, put in glass walls or windows.

Upside would be with that setup you could easily put in a Television and DVD player so you could relax and watch movies as well as read. Small fridge in there for drinks and a small bathroom you could practically live in the room...


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow...good thoughts! Now you have me thinking. First, the humidor I am making is in the garage and it gets hotter than hell there during the summer here in Tampa. I like the idea, but that sort of cuts down on my stick storage. However, if this is the only way I can use the room to smoke my precious "babies"...lol...then maybe I will have to do something like you mentioned. Anyway, I am going to go out on the deck, light up a nifty beauty (havent chosen one yet) and contemplate what you have recommended. Will keep you posted as to the outcome.....! Thanks a million....
Best


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

roscoe said:


> Tx_tuff: You beat me to it. He can make half the room (or less) a humidor and the rest to enjoy his stash. You may want to contact http://www.smokeeaters.org/ for expert advice on handling the smoke. Very helpful and professional.
> 
> If you just use the exhaust you will pull heat or ac out of the room. While doing this you will need to bring fresh air in so your room will become outside ambient temp every time you hit the switch.
> 
> At our club we built a humidor locker room with 190 lockers. It's the only place in the club you cannot smoke.


Oh that's just downright sexxxy

Excuse me while I run to the bathroom real quick


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Great suggestions....never thought of the things you guys have mentioned. I am leaning toward putting a separate wall in because everything you guys say and common sense dictates that my cigar stash, overtime, will become tainted. I was trying to fool myself into thinking not so, but that is incorrect. So, if I am doing this thing, may as well try to do it well with as much as my $$$$ will allow. And, again, thanks for all the great help!
Best


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Shelby....you are right...I was deluding myself about screwing up my "cigar stash" but smoking in there is now, not an option. Something new has to be done in my planning. Need to go back to the drawing board, divide the room, check to see how much I can get away with to house a small desk, tv, chair, laptop computer and a few "stogies". Will keep you posted...
Best


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Roscoe, Roscoe, Roscoe....there has to be a better solution than a "NO" to the smoking. That is partly why the room is being built. I wouldnt run the exhaust fan all the time, just to clear out the smoke........! HELP>>>>>>>>


You can contact Jim @ Blue Havanna II (check the retailers section), he's a member here and sells a commercial air cleaner unit that's portable and very efficient. It is expensive though and you'll have to change the filters frequently (depending on the amount of smoke). It may by cheaper as others have said, to just divide the room.

I don't remember reading how long you've been in the hobby or how extensive your collection is, but just remember, a 10 x 14 room will hold a LOT of boxes. Your in the neighborhood of 600 and will still have alot of room for expansion.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The very last thing anyone wants on their precious cigars is... taint!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

don't invest in a walk in without the correct woods. this would change the overall feel and that great rush of woodsyness that smacks you in the face when you enter a fine humi. like my pops always says, do it right the first time, or don't do it at all.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, an update on the humidor. We framed the walls and drywalled one section of the 
9 x 12 walk-in.. Hell, woke up at 3:30 am so dam excited about beginning this project. The rest of the room will be drywalled tomorrow along with the insulation, a nifty, pre-hung paneled glass door from home depot will be hung, mudding the joints will follow, installing painting will be next, and finally laying some tile down. After that it is a matter of coming up with a plan for shelving, or using some of the large humidors in our dining room. So far, with the help of you guys, the project is really turning into reality! I have taken pictures every step of the way, but dont know how to download them so guys can see what is going on...any suggestions?
As for dividing the room into two parts, one for the cigars and one for smoking, I finally decided to go with the entire room as a walk-in. Part of the room will have a tv, laptop computer, and nifty chair to squirrel away in from time to time! Anyway, that is my update...more to follow!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> ... I have taken pictures every step of the way, but dont know how to download them so guys can see what is going on...any suggestions?...


Try opening an account over at photobucket.com. They'll allow you to upload your photos, then you can put links to them here.


----------

